# The Real Meat Company - what's your opinion?



## Carmen (Sep 22, 2013)

My dog wouldn't eat kibbles unless I mix with a few drops of canned food liquid. 
Since kibbles are not the best option for dog food, I tried raw diet but with my work and all, it's too difficult and impossible to keep up with it. 

I sampled The Honest Kitchen and she seemed to like it.
When I bought the whole box, she only ate 1 meal and stopped... 

When we were in the store, they were giving out The Real Meat company's air dried lamb and beef product and my dog LOOOOVVVVED both. 

The official product name is "90% MEAT AIR DRIED FOODS" 

Real Meat Pet Food

Its texture is almost like jerky. My picky dog loved it I just couldn't believe....
But since I don't know much about the brand, I bought THK and am having hard time feeding her for the past 2 days.

2lb bag is about $23 and would last about a month which is very affordable considering it's air-dried food.

I always go to dogfoodadvisor.com before buying anything.
But this one hasn't gotten an evaluation yet and I'm a bit hesitant to buy even though my dog LOOOVEs it. 

Has anyone fed your Chi this one?
If not, by looking at ingredients and nutrient info, what's your thought?

The pet food store I went to only carries organic, natural products so I think it's more than half decent product.


----------

